# Independence Day: the Resurgence (2016)



## RJM Corbet (Feb 6, 2021)

Independence Day 2 on Channel 4 tonight at 6:45 p.m. Just when I was thinking life was losing all meaning ...


----------



## RJM Corbet (Feb 6, 2021)

Resurgence ... Mod please correct thread title


----------



## RJM Corbet (Feb 6, 2021)

SO bad so far, beyond embarrassment ... Perhaps it will get better a little bit as it goes along -- so far is has to be one of the worst commercial grabbit follow up movies ever made


----------



## RJM Corbet (Feb 6, 2021)

Very bad, worst F Grade losers movie ... Imo ... Sorry for wasting your time anybody


----------



## RJM Corbet (Feb 6, 2021)

Watch it for rubbish as an art form in itself ...


----------



## RJM Corbet (Feb 6, 2021)

It's hard even trying to think of a worse follow up for a blockbuster movie. Nevertheless, loving it for being just so absolutely terrible ... lol


----------



## Rodders (Feb 6, 2021)

OMG. This was such a poor movie.


----------



## hitmouse (Feb 7, 2021)

Saw thisnlast night. In total agreement. Terrible.


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 8, 2021)

Three words to describe this movie . Cinema cow paddy.


----------



## CupofJoe (Feb 9, 2021)

While I completely admit that it is a totally unnecessary follow-up to a film I enjoyed. 
I thought it a mindless but entertaining film.
None of it made sense but that didn't seem to bother me about the first film, so why I should quibble now.
It was almost as if it designed to open up the ID world as a franchise. In that, it spectacularly failed.
Not that I wouldn't mind a space opera film series of the great ID wars... If they were done right.


----------



## Droflet (Feb 9, 2021)

Hideous drekk. I so wanted it to work but alas it followed the norm for commercial follow ups. Brrr, just threw up in my mouth.


----------



## Rodders (Feb 9, 2021)

Hard to believe that this movie was due to go on to become a TV series, if it became a success. Some nice design elements. The fighters were cool and i did like the new alien.

I have to wonder how a screenplay such as that, a screenplay with every cliche in the book gets the green light. Either someone is very bad at their job, or their opinion of the general public is so low that it defies all logic.


----------



## CupofJoe (Feb 9, 2021)

Rodders said:


> Hard to believe that this movie was due to go on to become a TV series, if it became a success. Some nice design elements. The fighters were cool and i did like the new alien.
> I have to wonder how a screenplay such as that, a screenplay with every cliche in the book gets the green light. Either someone is very bad at their job, or their opinion of the general public is so low that it defies all logic.


I think you have answered your own question. 90% of the people okaying a film will be blind to its faults or only interested in how much money it will make.
I think a TV series would work.


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 12, 2021)

Rodders said:


> Hard to believe that this movie was due to go on to become a TV series, if it became a success. Some nice design elements. The fighters were cool and i did like the new alien.
> 
> I have to wonder how a screenplay such as that, a screenplay with every cliche in the book gets the green light. Either someone is very bad at their job, or their opinion of the general public is so low that it defies all logic.



They put tremendous  effort into the the production values and in getting good actors . What they should have done is put  far more effort in writing    good scripts.  If I had been in charge the studio , I would told Roland Emmerich that unless he and his writers  to  come  up with a better script , this film is not getting made , ever. The  audiences  coming to see the film in the theaters are being charged 10 dollars apiece  and,  are  entitled to a good film with a good story.


----------



## RJM Corbet (Feb 13, 2021)

BAYLOR said:


> They put tremendous  effort into the the production values and in getting good actors . What they should have done is put  far more effort in writing    good scripts.  If I had been in charge the studio , I would told Roland Emmerich that unless he and his writers  to  come  up with a better script , this film is not getting made , ever. The  audiences  coming to see the film in the theaters are being charged 10 dollars apiece  and,  are  entitled to a good film with a good story.


Yes. When it first came out, I wanted to watch it in a cinema, just never did. Glad now, lol.
I watched the original Independence Day in a cinema, and when I came out, I was looking up to checking for one of those things in the sky over the city.
I think that is perhaps why _Resurgence _seems really bad -- because Independence Day was really good?


----------



## hitmouse (Feb 13, 2021)

RJM Corbet said:


> Yes. When it first came out, I wanted to watch it in a cinema, just never did. Glad now, lol.
> I watched the original Independence Day in a cinema, and when I came out, I was looking up to checking for one of those things in the sky over the city.
> I think that is perhaps why _Resurgence _seems really bad -- because Independence Day was really good?


It looks really bad because it is really bad.


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 15, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> It looks really bad because it is really bad.



Sometimes,  really bad films come in shiny packages in the hopes that audience won't notice.


----------



## Vladd67 (Feb 15, 2021)

BAYLOR said:


> Sometimes,  really bad films come in shiny packages in the hopes that audience won't notice.


Shiny packages of nostalgia for the original trilogy for instance?


----------



## Phyrebrat (Feb 15, 2021)

A dodgy film but I enjoyed it. I just wish they’d explored the territorialism of fallen motherships instead - that was far more interesting to me


----------



## Rodders (Feb 15, 2021)

BAYLOR said:


> Sometimes,  really bad films come in shiny packages in the hopes that audience won't notice.



Some allegedly bad films are also real fun to watch. This one didn't have a lot going for it at all.


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 15, 2021)

Rodders said:


> Some allegedly bad films are also real fun to watch. This one didn't have a lot going for it at all.



Bad films that are fun are cool. I do make allowances  for those . This film had a fun factor of zero.


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 28, 2021)

There won't be a third film.


----------



## RJM Corbet (Feb 28, 2021)

They showed 'Star Trek Into Darkness' on TV here last night, and I thought it was a great


----------

